

Ask HN: How does one build apps like Brackets and Popcorntime?  - bndr

Hello everyone!<p>After ready about Popcorntime app, I&#x27;ve got interested in building desktop applications that are based on javascript and nodejs(?). But reading the code didn&#x27;t really give away any tips on how to start.<p>I don&#x27;t really know where to start, So I would like to get some pointers where to look, what to read, what to watch etc.<p>Are there any frameworks? How is the window built? How does the app communicate with the OS?<p>Examples: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;popcorn-time&#x2F;popcorn-app https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;adobe&#x2F;brackets<p>Thank you.
======
mhuusko5
Intro: [https://speakerdeck.com/zcbenz/node-webkit-app-runtime-
based...](https://speakerdeck.com/zcbenz/node-webkit-app-runtime-based-on-
chromium-and-node-dot-js)

Code: [https://github.com/rogerwang/node-
webkit](https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit)

~~~
bndr
Thanks!

